# Shrimp?



## Doola (Feb 21, 2006)

Aside from your typical tuna/chicken breast/beef, how good of a source of protein is shrimp?

I noticed that for 4 oz of shrimp theres 23 pro / 1 carb / 2 fat, so it seems pretty good, but I read that its pretty high in cholesterol. How good is eating shrimp for a source of protein? Im really getting sick of chicken breast, tuna is makin me sick each time i eat it and im about to cut beed out. Im just lookin to switch it up in the protein department.

Thanks.


----------



## ZA123 (Feb 21, 2006)

Doola said:
			
		

> Aside from your typical tuna/chicken breast/beef, how good of a source of protein is shrimp?
> 
> I noticed that for 4 oz of shrimp theres 23 pro / 1 carb / 2 fat, so it seems pretty good, but I read that its pretty high in cholesterol. How good is eating shrimp for a source of protein? Im really getting sick of chicken breast, tuna is makin me sick each time i eat it and im about to cut beed out. Im just lookin to switch it up in the protein department.
> 
> Thanks.



HAHAHA LOL I think I know what you mean hehe.. Weel, you can also get your pro from everything in the sea - and milk products - but this is the first time I've ever heard of this about shrimps..  I think you should buy a cooking book espacially made to BB. I think u can find some thing in those book or else try to seach the web - very sure u will find something


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Shrimps are great....especially with garlic and a little low sodium soya sauce.

Great protein source and there's little evidence to suggest dietary cholesterol will raise blood cholesterol. It's a nice switch up from time to time.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 21, 2006)

Doola said:
			
		

> Aside from your typical tuna/chicken breast/beef, how good of a source of protein is shrimp?
> 
> I noticed that for 4 oz of shrimp theres 23 pro / 1 carb / 2 fat, so it seems pretty good, but I read that its pretty high in cholesterol. How good is eating shrimp for a source of protein? Im really getting sick of chicken breast, tuna is makin me sick each time i eat it and im about to cut beed out. Im just lookin to switch it up in the protein department.
> 
> Thanks.


Shrimp is GREAT!  

And the cholesterol is not a problem - read:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29256
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44743


And for other protein sources... There are STACKS:
Egg/egg whites
Chicken
pheasant
Turkey
Tuna
Salmon
Ling
Cod
Brim
Halabit
Orange Rougy
King fish
Hake
Squid
Scollops
Shrimp
Muscles
Lobster
Bison
Buffalo
Horse
Kangaroo
Rabbit
Emu
Ostrich
Lean Beef
Lean Lamb
Lean Pork
Cottage cheese/quark/FF hard cheese
Tofu/Soy products

Other:
Milk
yoghurt

And for incomplete:
beans
nuts/seeds
Beans


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2006)

Doola said:
			
		

> Aside from your typical tuna/chicken breast/beef, how good of a source of protein is shrimp?
> 
> I noticed that for 4 oz of shrimp theres 23 pro / 1 carb / 2 fat, so it seems pretty good, but I read that its pretty high in cholesterol. How good is eating shrimp for a source of protein? Im really getting sick of chicken breast, tuna is makin me sick each time i eat it and im about to cut beed out. Im just lookin to switch it up in the protein department.
> 
> Thanks.



Shrimp is goodness.


----------



## Doola (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks guys,... what about prawns? same as shrimp? assuming it falls in the same category. eat 1 - 1.5 grams per lb of body weight of any kind of lean meat correct?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, the majority of cholesterol is not of dietary origin, but synthesized within our bodies, so you need not worry too much about it; unless of course you have a family history of high cholesterol.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 24, 2006)

Mmmmm.....shrimp.  I've having some tonight.  I spice them up with cayenne pepper, paprika, black pepper, and coat them in a little olive oil and lemon juice, then throw them into a grill basket and grill 'em.  Served over brown rice.  MMmmMMMM!


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 24, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.....shrimp.  I've having some tonight.  I spice them up with cayenne pepper, paprika, black pepper, and coat them in a little olive oil and lemon juice, then throw them into a grill basket and grill 'em.  Served over brown rice.  MMmmMMMM!


Sounds delicious!  Save us some too!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

ummmmm..........did I see HORSE on that list????????????


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2006)

I heard Horse was a meat option in Canada.......


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ummmmm..........did I see HORSE on that list????????????



I know how you feel.  She obviously left out dog!  What about our Chinese members!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2006)

LALALALALLALALALLALAL  I don't hear you.

No way would I ever eat puppies, kitties, kangaroos or ponys.


----------



## BiggT (Feb 26, 2006)

shrimp is really good for burning fat and building muscle. aside from the protein shrimp is a negative calorie food, which means you burn calories just by eating it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2006)

BiggT said:
			
		

> shrimp is really good for burning fat and building muscle. aside from the protein shrimp is a negative calorie food, which means you burn calories just by eating it.


Errmmm... No... It is not a negative calorie food... Where did you hear that?


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2006)

Forget the Shrimp....It's all about the PRAWN BABY!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 1, 2006)

BiggT said:
			
		

> shrimp is really good for burning fat and building muscle. aside from the protein shrimp is a negative calorie food, which means you burn calories just by eating it.



There's no such thing as a negative calorie food. Celery, contrary to popular belief, isn't negative calorie, either.

And shrimp is great, it's just quite expensive.


----------



## shm353 (Mar 1, 2006)

"Hey Foreman (I mean Forest)!...you ever been on a shrimp boat?"





I had coconut shrimp the other night and it is awesome


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2006)

_Live shrimp is great _


----------



## Mista (Mar 1, 2006)

Kangaroo


----------



## BiggT (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Errmmm... No... It is not a negative calorie food... Where did you hear that?




everywhere


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 2, 2006)

BiggT said:
			
		

> everywhere


..... such as??


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ..... such as??



from his ass


----------

